# mini maglite aa led upgrade what one



## dogbert614 (Sep 24, 2007)

ok i do not want to set things on fire" not this week any way lol" but i am looking at low cost upgrade for my mini mag i have a 3 led from nite ize but after needing on there website about a 1 watt led i was wondering what is better or is there something better for under $ 25 i am already get the push buttion for my mini mag nice thing to have...... but on a budget any ideas...


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey Dogbert, get one of these:

"*TerralUX TLE-5EX
MiniStar2 EXTREME
LED Replacement
bulb for your 2AA
Mini-Maglite®"




*

http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-5ex.html

its a 5 watt replacement, costs around $25 (use CPF in the coupon area for a discount) and they ship FAST!. I'm very happy with mine. Its BRIGHT.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought a couple of smjled from lighthound, they are brighter than nightize and have insane runtimes. Some people reported over 35 hours on alkies. The best part they are only $6.99


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 26, 2007)

The Terralux Seoul is probably the brightest Minimag drop-in around your proce range, $25 without shipping. The SmJLED Drop-in is another good drop-in with about the same brightness as the Minimag but with a longer runtime.


----------



## auroreboreale (Sep 26, 2007)

Terralux TLE-5 is the way to go in my humble opinon. I have banged one around in my bike bags as a backup light at -35C and they work fine even in very old maglites.

I have to admit that the Terralux people gave me one as I had explained the Canadian institutional flashlight market to them, so I guess I am not neutral. Still, I have found it to be very good kit!

enlightenment!


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 26, 2007)

info link says *3*W? :shrug:
no biggie though - it is still motivating me to dig some old minimags out of storage




Bushman5 said:


> ...
> 
> its a 5 watt replacement, costs around $25 (use CPF in the coupon area for a discount) and they ship FAST!. I'm very happy with mine. Its BRIGHT.
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry... double post


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 26, 2007)

triple post? :shrug:


----------



## solidstate42 (Sep 26, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> hey Dogbert, get one of these:
> 
> "*TerralUX TLE-5EX
> MiniStar2 EXTREME
> ...



How easy was it to install? Do you have any beamshots or pictures of it installed? I'm curious to see how it looks. Thanks!!


----------



## josiah (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm also interested in doing this upgrade myself. I'm eying the LED-replacements TerraLux 5ex.

However, I'm also thinking about getting a different flashlight. I've been looking around at some of the discount online stores, and like the single 18650 lights. Would it be a better investment to get a whole new light or upgrade the mini-mag? (for around the same cost) Probably the top of my list is the DX Eastward YJ.

From what I understand, a decent 18650 light should be quite a bit brighter than even the new 5ex drop-in. How do run times compare? Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 27, 2007)

i got no camera, but the install is VERY easy:

remove the minimag bezel
remove the reflector and replce with the Terralux reflector

remove the head,
remove the stock bi-pin bulb, replace with the Teraalux Bi-pin LED dropin

put the head and bezel back on, put a set of new batts in , twist the head to light and there ya go.

2 minutes tops.

:naughty:


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought one recently on ebay and give my maglite AA a new lease of life. Now I start to use the maglite aa again with that kind of brightness. Also I bought the 5 lights modes multi-function push-button switch end cap (make Nite IZE).


----------



## Stromberg (Sep 28, 2007)

+ 1 to TLE-5EX. Like Bushman5 said, it's very easy to install. But if you don't ever need to adjust the beam by twisting the head, I recommend removing the "do not remove" part from Mag and replacing it with washer. Not that it should need any extra heatsinking, but my Mag flickered every time I touched its head, or even slightly shook the flashlight.


----------



## Tubor (Sep 28, 2007)

Would it work for a 3aa maglite? (It's just says 2aa)


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 28, 2007)

Stromberg said:


> + 1 to TLE-5EX. Like Bushman5 said, it's very easy to install. But if you don't ever need to adjust the beam by twisting the head, I recommend removing the "do not remove" part from Mag and replacing it with washer. Not that it should need any extra heatsinking, but my Mag flickered every time I touched its head, or even slightly shook the flashlight.


 
Where can I get the washer? I used the switch end cap and don't need to twist the head at all. If I can find this washer and that will solved my problem.


----------



## Spypro (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it possible to use rechargeables Li-Ion with the TL5-EX ?


----------



## Stromberg (Sep 28, 2007)

Gladius01 said:


> Where can I get the washer? I used the switch end cap and don't need to twist the head at all. If I can find this washer and that will solved my problem.



I guess you can get suitable washer from a nearest hardware store. You can read perfect instructions for the washer mod from here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1911975&postcount=163

I did that but with only one washer and it seems to work well.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2007)

dogbert614 said:


> ok i do not want to set things on fire" not this week any way lol" but i am looking at low cost upgrade for my mini mag i have a 3 led from nite ize but after needing on there website about a 1 watt led i was wondering what is better or is there something better for under $ 25 i am already get the push buttion for my mini mag nice thing to have...... but on a budget any ideas...


 
I have the Nite-Ize 1watt LED in one of my Mini-Mags, combined with the switch that comes with their 3-LED assembly. Not as bright as what Terra-Lux offers. But the 1watt Nite-Ize LED is cheaper and I've seen it available at both Target and ****'s Sporting Goods stores.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tubor said:


> Would it work for a 3aa maglite? (It's just says 2aa)



The 3AA LED light does not have a drop-in style thing. It has a specially built regulator and the only way to improve it is to open up the flashlight and pry out the Luxeon and install in a newer LED.

Li-Ions might burn out the regulator, but I'm not sure.


----------



## vic2367 (Oct 1, 2007)

+ 1 to TLE-5EX


----------



## sims2k (Oct 2, 2007)

Gladius01 said:


> I bought one recently on ebay and give my maglite AA a new lease of life. Now I start to use the maglite aa again with that kind of brightness. Also I bought the 5 lights modes multi-function push-button switch end cap (make Nite IZE).



My TLE-5EX came in today with the red clicky tail switch and what a difference it made to my 2AA Minimag...It is noticably brighter than the Nite-Ize 1 watt LED drop-in replacement that I have in another 2AA Minimag with the 5 mode Nite-Ize tail switch. 

The TLE-5EX is also brighter and throw further than the Surefire L2. Anyway...I carry both TLE-5EX modded 2AA Minimag and the SF L2 every day and night. Highly recommended upgrade to the 2AA Minimag... However the 5 mode Nite-Ize tail switch cuts the brightness of the TLE-5EX so I am using it with the Terralux tail switch upgrade.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2007)

sims2k said:


> My TLE-5EX came in today with the red clicky tail switch and what a difference it made to my 2AA Minimag...It is noticably brighter than the Nite-Ize 1 watt LED drop-in replacement that I have in another 2AA Minimag with the 5 mode Nite-Ize tail switch.
> 
> The TLE-5EX is also brighter and throw further than the Surefire L2. Anyway...I carry both TLE-5EX modded 2AA Minimag and the SF L2 every day and night. Highly recommended upgrade to the 2AA Minimag... However the 5 mode Nite-Ize tail switch cuts the brightness of the TLE-5EX so I am using it with the Terralux tail switch upgrade.


 
Any chance you could post beamshot pics of your TLE-5EX equipped Mini-Mag and your SF L2?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Any chance you could post beamshot pics of your TLE-5EX equipped Mini-Mag and your SF L2?



Yes a direct comparison like that would certainly be appreciated *sims2K*! :thumbsup:


----------



## sims2k (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes a direct comparison like that would certainly be appreciated *sims2K*! :thumbsup:



Going on a trip out this weekend with the family. I will try to take beamshot pictures of the SF L2 and TLE-5EX Minimag.


----------

